# NW Mississippi?? **update**



## GADawg08 (Dec 31, 2018)

anyone out there right now? We've got a self-guided trip planned for the upcoming weekend Jan. 4-6th but at this point I highly doubt we make the trip.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2018)

Plan on empty skies


----------



## jdgator (Dec 31, 2018)

My contacts in Boliver County aren't seeing anything. The migration hasn't made it down that far. Too warm. I would recommend waiting until later in January.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 3, 2019)

I just got back ... my buddy has a great place and it wasn't epic like it can be but we killed birds  ...water is up and got another 3 inches yesterday ... if u can go on the spur I'd wait on some weather ... but pretty cool to watch mom and son hunt together and see him love his job and can't forget the summer sausage grilled in the boat ... headed back in a wk


----------



## mattuga (Jan 3, 2019)

Stay home


----------



## jdgator (Jan 3, 2019)

flatsmaster said:


> I just got back ... my buddy has a great place and it wasn't epic like it can be but we killed birds  ...water is up and got another 3 inches yesterday ... if u can go on the spur I'd wait on some weather ... but pretty cool to watch mom and son hunt together and see him love his job and can't forget the summer sausage grilled in the boat ... headed back in a wk



Great report. Glad you had a good time. My crystal ball says in about two weeks there will be ducks.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 4, 2019)

Great time ... Family and great friends add in some ducks and dogs how can you not ... best hunt 16 and worst 7


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 8, 2019)

we went anyways.....4 guys self-guided. Killed 3 GWT and 2 gadwalls first day. Killed 4 ringers and a gadwall the second day. Should have killed twice as many but was some poor shooting going on. Had a few groups of mallards to work but just couldn't quite get em in range. We stayed in the blind all day first day. stayed til 12:30 second day. This was only our second trip going self guided and we learned a lot. There were a few guided groups that didn't pull the trigger. All in all it was a good trip...haven' laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 8, 2019)

Headed back Mon ... will update


----------



## mattech (Jan 8, 2019)

I'll be out there late next week, I'm hoping some cold weather moves in up north.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 14, 2019)

Almost to Alabama .... should be there by 11 ..and killing in the morn ...  will update tomorrow after hunt


----------



## Mark K (Jan 14, 2019)

Now that’s confidence right there! The man takes his own freezer!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2019)

flatsmaster said:


> Almost to Alabama .... should be there by 11 ..and killing in the morn ...  will update tomorrow after hunt



Well, how was the killing?


----------



## cmcackattack (Jan 15, 2019)

Hunted this past Friday and Saturday in Quitman county, had very good hunts both days. Lots of pintails, gadwall and teal, a few mallards as well. I'll be back next weekend. Look forward to hearing more updates thru the week.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hopefully yall do well this weekend in MS!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 18, 2019)

Bad cell service there and then a old ankle giving out sent us home a day early ... still not great killed 3-4 birds a gun ... no limits by 9.. water still way up ... few more Mallards ... with weather coming hopefully a strong finish ... had a nice group of Mallards work with a Drake widgeon and my son said I'm killing ole cotton top ... it took all 3 but he got him ...  I took 2 Mallards so we were both happy .. had to leave my girl at home bc of coming in heat but got her 1 yr old pup his 80th retrieve .... everyone stay safe and kill'um bc it's almost over !!!


----------



## florida boy (Jan 18, 2019)

We just got back from the south delta and picked up 112 over 12 hunts with 4 guns .....pretty slim numbers . The lowest numbers I have seen in my 29 years of hunting the delta . The majority of our birds were GWT, bootlips , and gadwall . only had 10 mallards and 4 sprigs . Water every where you looked .


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 18, 2019)

*Mark K*
*Senior Member*
Now that’s confidence right there! The man takes his own freezer!!

I sent that pic to some friends and said when a Yeti isn't big enough   bad part we didn't fill the fridge with duck but good news is plenty of room for BudLight !!!!


----------



## mattuga (Jan 18, 2019)

florida boy said:


> We just got back from the south delta and picked up 112 over 12 hunts with 4 guns .....pretty slim numbers . The lowest numbers I have seen in my 29 years of hunting the delta . The majority of our birds were GWT, bootlips , and gadwall . only had 10 mallards and 4 sprigs . Water every where you looked .





flatsmaster said:


> Bad cell service there and then a old ankle giving out sent us home a day early ... still not great killed 3-4 birds a gun ... no limits by 9.. water still way up ... few more Mallards ... with weather coming hopefully a strong finish ... had a nice group of Mallards work with a Drake widgeon and my son said I'm killing ole cotton top ... it took all 3 but he got him ...  I took 2 Mallards so we were both happy .. had to leave my girl at home bc of coming in heat but got her 1 yr old pup his 80th retrieve .... everyone stay safe and kill'um bc it's almost over !!!



Yall are some killers getting those #'s in these conditions IMO.  I'm just hoping for ONE plumed drake spoonie this weekend or next.  Good luck everyone, be safe!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 20, 2019)

Mattuga I saved u one !!!! ?


----------



## tikka20 (Jan 22, 2019)

Any updates? Headed to Tunica Wednesday night


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2019)

My buddy who owns a share of a very nice club just north of greenwood hasn't pulled the trigger since Sunday


----------



## ams1231 (Jan 24, 2019)

Just got back from the St. Charles area of AR. The weather was cold (finally) and the fronts we’re moving, but the ducks just weren’t there. 10 hunters killed 74 over three days.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 25, 2019)

A buddy went ahead of us to tunica because he lives closer and reported we should stay home. We were to leave yesterday.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Jan 27, 2019)

Just got home. We didn’t fill the truck bed but we had a good time. 17 ducks and 4 geese. My pup did great and retrieved his first wild ducks. He did show signs of hypothermia Sat and was put in the truck with the heater on to warm up for awhile. Boykins that young don’t tolerate cold real well. It was slow everywhere around us with ducks around but high moving north. Lots of snow geese moving north too


----------

